# Last minute kitchen pass



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Beacon 42 for me and Sarah. In the yaks again. She tied up a fly today on Tom's circle hook. We'll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I will be out there somewhere with lil' tommy. Gonna try to hook up with Bassboyz if he is around.


----------

